# BMI Quellcode



## Artc0re (20. Okt 2011)

Wie schaffe ich das einen BodyMassIndex Quellcode zu erstellen, der eine Gewichtsangabe bereits enthält und den BMI dazu dann berechnet?
Kann jemand mir nen Tipp geben oder auf eine Literatur oder sonst was verweisen wo was über die programmierung eines BMI drinnsteht?

Er soll:

sagBMI: Body-Mass-Index (BMI) ausrechnen und ausgeben
nimmZu: eine als Parameter angegebene Gewichtsdifferenz abnehmen oder zunehmen


Grüße

Artc0re


----------



## Marcinek (20. Okt 2011)

Google

Sorry, das ist eine Aufgabe, die in jedem Lehrbuch der Welt auf Seite 1 steht. :lol:


----------



## Final_Striker (21. Okt 2011)

Artc0re hat gesagt.:


> Wie schaffe ich das einen BodyMassIndex Quellcode zu erstellen, der eine Gewichtsangabe bereits enthält und den BMI dazu dann berechnet?



In dem du dir irgendwo eine Quelle suchst (z.b Wikipedia) wo die Gewichtsangaben definiert sind und diese in deinem Quellcode auch so definierst.


----------



## dehlen (21. Okt 2011)

Ok du hast deine Variable Gewicht. Dann rechnest du das Idealgewicht aus. Die Formeln dazu findest du in Google. Und dann überprüfst du einfach per if Bedingung den Unterschied also if(Gewicht - idealgewicht) < 0 und if(Gewicht-idealgewicht > 0) 
Poste doch mal deinen Ansatz... den BMI berechnen ist echt eine der leichtesten Übungen in Java und wenn du nicht weiter kommst an einer bestimmten Stelle werden wir dir bestimmt helfen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass hier jemand dir ein komplett fertiges Programm hinschreibt.


----------



## Andi_CH (21. Okt 2011)

let me google that for you

So etwa der 2.  Link ...

Wenn das noch zu komplex zum Verstehen ist würde ich, das meine ich wirklich, mit "Hello world" beginnen und mich dann anhand eines Anfängerbuches (Empfehlungen gibt es hier im Forum zu Hauf) weiter einarbeiten.


----------

